# Car wont start; Issues with FOB?



## rogue2010owner (Oct 27, 2016)

Hi,

I recently bought a pre owned 2010 Nissan rogue (May 2016) and have had no issues with it whatsoever. However yesterday evening while leaving work my car would not unlock using the FOB. I tried to open it manually and it didn't work the first attempt, but second attempt it did. I inserted the key in ignition and it wont start at 1st attempt and then it did. The sign of a 'car with a key' came up on the dash.
I stopped at a grocery store and the sign went away and did not face any issues with unlocking/locking/starting again.
This morning the car unlocked normally with the FOB but wont start. lights came up on the dash, when I switched on the headlight it worked fine, so car battery was fine. The FOB key came on the dash when I locked the car.

Is the issue just the FOB key battery replacement?
Is it advisable to do it at home or should I take the pains to drive to the dealership?

Sorry if the question is to naïve, I have zilch knowledge about cars 

Thanks!


----------



## R1ch (Feb 28, 2016)

Sounds like the key fob battery is failing. 

It is very easy to replace, you can find the remote batteries online at Amazon.com.

If you don't feel inclined to bother with it a local RadioShack might be able to help you for a fee.

FYI, the dealer will be take "you to town" on this.


Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## R1ch (Feb 28, 2016)

Here's a how to for a Altima, which should be the same for the Rogue.

http://www.paulstravelpictures.com/2007-2012-Nissan-Altima-Smart-Key-Fob-Battery-Replacement-Guide/

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue2010owner (Oct 27, 2016)

Thank you! I will forward it to my husband.


----------



## rogue2010owner (Oct 27, 2016)

So we changed the battery and that didn't make a difference.
Also noticed that the car is trying to start on its own. We unlock the car and engine would crank on its own but wont start.
To clarify : I mentioned FOB yesterday and that was my ignorance. We have a remote keyless system with a lock/unlock button,with a single button remote start installed separately from Avistal (Pic attached too)

Not able to understand if its a car issue or remote start. Our inclination is latter coz the only issue we have had is the intelligent key sign coming on and car not starting, also trying to start on its own without pressing the remote start button.

Help?


----------



## rogue2010owner (Oct 27, 2016)

R1ch said:


> Sounds like the key fob battery is failing.
> 
> It is very easy to replace, you can find the remote batteries online at Amazon.com.
> 
> ...


So we changed the battery and that didn't make a difference.
Also noticed that the car is trying to start on its own. We unlock the car and engine would crank on its own but wont start.
To clarify : I mentioned FOB yesterday and that was my ignorance. We have a remote keyless system with a lock/unlock button,with a single button remote start installed separately from Avistal (Pic attached too)

Not able to understand if its a car issue or remote start. Our inclination is latter coz the only issue we have had is the intelligent key sign coming on and car not starting, also trying to start on its own without pressing the remote start button.

Help?


----------



## R1ch (Feb 28, 2016)

Sounds to me it is the aftermarket remote starter that is acting up. 

There might be a short/malfunction somewhere. 

Take it to a reputable aftermarket radio / remote starter place to diagnose the problem. Don't be surprised if they find a mess and tell you're better off installing a new system from scratch. 

I bet the dealer will wash their hands off this and refer you to a radio/installer because it was aftermarket system.

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue2010owner (Oct 27, 2016)

Thanks so much! 
We are planning to call Roadside substance because it's covered in our insurance. If they confirm that it indeed is remote start issue we would get it towed to a remote start place.
Is there a way we can disconnect the remote start? Because needing a functioning car is a priority.
I spoke to the avistal people and they said remote start never impacts car funtions. Even to an ignorant fool like me, that sounds like bull shit.


----------



## rogue2010owner (Oct 27, 2016)

Roadside assistance *


----------



## R1ch (Feb 28, 2016)

rogue2010owner said:


> Thanks so much!
> We are planning to call Roadside substance because it's covered in our insurance. If they confirm that it indeed is remote start issue we would get it towed to a remote start place.
> Is there a way we can disconnect the remote start? Because needing a functioning car is a priority.
> I spoke to the avistal people and they said remote start never impacts car funtions. Even to an ignorant fool like me, that sounds like bull shit.


That statement from them is just bullocks. 

I believe an installer can just remove whatever aftermarket was used however it just depends how much mess it was made to begin with.

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue2010owner (Oct 27, 2016)

So excited called the Roadside assistance and he gave a Jumpstart. Nowe it seems like a battery issue because even though it still won't start the crank was with much more rigour.


----------



## rogue2010owner (Oct 27, 2016)

Not excited, I meant 'so we called'


----------

